# ipod shuffle not recognized



## gigiandjojo

I have windows xp; my ipod shows up in itunes under device but I can't sync songs I purchase just from a cd. When I run the diagnostic test it indicates IPod not found, also ITunes not running in safe mode? No external plug-ins installed. ( I have no idea what this all means) I am a novice, please help...I've already tried uninstalling itunes and the other programs I was told to do and reinstalled everything and it does not work. copying from cd works stiTech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.53GHz, x86 Family 15 Model 4 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 1
RAM: 1014 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) 82865G Graphics Controller, 96 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 76285 MB, Free - 31683 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Computer Corp., 0WF887
Antivirus: GFI Software VIPRE, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabledll it does not recognize by ipod.


----------



## DoubleHelix

Open iTunes. Connect the iPod. Click Help -> Run Diagnostics.


----------



## gigiandjojo

did all that and nothing happened...I also have another ipod (different model) and diagnostic test indicates no I pod found...thinking it must be my usb connecter but I tried all 3 that I have and still nothing


----------



## DoubleHelix

The diagnostics runs several tests. Are you saying *nothing at all * happened when you connected the iPod and ran the diagnostics? Nothing at all? No messages? No errors? Nothing?


----------



## gigiandjojo

when I ran the diagnostic test, everything was ok until the end it had "no ipod found" and yes I went to help....now what? I went to the apple store they told me to uninstall Itunes in a certain order (along with other programs that it supports) and I restarted my computer installed everything back and nothing
different happened meaning I'm at square one.....?


----------



## DoubleHelix

Has it ever worked? Did you buy it new recently? When you went to the Apple store, did they connect it to a computer there and verify it works?

And you're saying it *does* show up under Devices on the left side? What happens when you click on it? What shows up on the Summary screen?


----------



## gigiandjojo

my ipod is not new,it's about 5yrs old, when I'm in itunes my devise shows up however when I click on the picture of the ipod, nothing happens..I can't get to the summary. If I am in my music I have to click in settings to get my information on my Ipod...everything seems to be ok....I can download songs from a
cd and the songs I have downloaded in the past are ok, can change them from within the list of my music...what I cannot do is sync new songs which I have recently purchased. When I take the diagnostic test everythng seems to be ok...sync test ok, etc. when I come to the last test....it indicates Ipod not found....when I went to the apple store it worked...that's when they told me to uninstall Itunes and the other programs that support it..in a certain order and then reinstalled which I did. However the only problem remains I can't sync songs purchased that appear on my music list...


----------

